# Going Dutch.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Dug out an old folder this afternoon of some work I did a while back. Quite a lot of stuff but this one I particularly like. Some sort of a Dutch harbour scene......I think..


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I like all your work, seems you could be an illustrator.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Susan Mulno said:


> I like all your work, seems you could be an illustrator.


Thanks as ever Susan. I'm afraid I'm way too old for career dreaming. I've been just about everything but an artist in my time, but never lost the love of painting and drawing. I meant to include this virtual framed version because sometimes, less is more. One day I may get around to actually framing one of my paintings, who knows? :wink:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your work is amazing!


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Thank you. Appreciation from fellow lovers of the paintbrush is indeed rewarding...:smile:


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Are you saying you never actually framed any of your paintings? They look so terrific they should be hanging on a wall!


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Liz said:


> Are you saying you never actually framed any of your paintings? They look so terrific they should be hanging on a wall!


Not a one, Liz, they're all in plastic folder display books (mainly A4 size) Maybe the camera makes them look better than they are, but the pleasure for me is in he painting of them. .


----------

